# Spring miter clamps: Ulmia or Collins?



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been interested in miter clamps for some time now, and even though I don't absolutely need them...I want them.
They will come in handy for me in my career path and my woodworking hobby, so that justifies the desire for them.
I cannot get the Collins locally and they are only available to me through the Lee Valley site.
At our local woodworking store there is an Ulmia type set available there for a good price.
Does anyone have opinions about the Ulmia or Collins clamps?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a set of Ulmia I bought in 1964 and still using them. In my opinion they are the best.


----------

